# Airport/airline catering



## unpsycho (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm inquiring about the best ways to look for airline catering jobs.  If most airlines have contracted it out to catering companies (local/national), what are the "big ones?"  Looking for some flight benefits to expand my culinary "zeal".  Any advice would be much appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Google airline catering.....you will come up with a list. And as far as flight benefits, forget it, your not going to get anything working for a company that has a relationship with the airlines.

My brother is a captain with US Air, I can't even get any freebies. Parents, spouses and dependant children, that's it.


----------

